# Trivia 11/23



## luckytrim (Nov 23, 2018)

trivia 11/23
DID YOU KNOW...
Breast cancer is more common in the left breast than the  right. The left 
breast is 5 - 10% more likely to develop cancer than the right  breast. The 
left side of the body is also roughly 5% more prone to  melanoma (a type of 
skin cancer). Nobody is exactly sure why this is.


1. Who was the Anglican cleric who helped found the Methodist  Church?
  a. - John Calvin
  b. - John Wesley
  c. - Samuel Becket
  d. - John Wycliff
2. The practice of producing male singers with this class of  voice type was 
made illegal in Italy in 1870. What type of singer is this,  whose 
designation is derived from the surgery which removes the  testicles?
3. The majority of Belgium's people, about 60%, speak Dutch  and are known as 
what?
(Hint; One Word, begins with 'F')
4. Who Am I ??
I was one of the first women to swim the "male only" strokes  (butterfly and 
back). Unable to attend the 1940 Olympics due to the outbreak  of WWII, I 
turned to Hollywood and found success. Known as a "Water  Nymph" of the 
Silver Screen, who am I?
5. With which 1952 western starring Gary Cooper and Grace  Kelly is the song 
"Do Not Forsake Me, Oh My Darling" associated?
6. What is the name of the fertilizer obtained from bird  droppings?
7. Arthur Miller wrote what play about the trials and  tribulations of the 
life of Willy Loman and his family ?
  a. - the Crucible
  b. - A View From the Bridge
  c. - After the Fall
  d. - Death of a Salesman
8. Bible Trivia ; Joseph put a silver cup in one of his  brothers' sacks. 
Which one?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The 'Hollywood' sign atop Mount Lee is four stories high, and  has a total 
weight of 480,000 pounds.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. Castrato
3. Flemish
4. I am Esther Williams
5. 'High Noon'
6. Guano
7. - d
8. Benjamin



TRUTH !!
August 1978 - The old Sign is demolished and for the first  time in more than 
50 years, Angelenos are without the Sign for three months.  Workers pour 194 
tons of concrete to anchor the Sign, and helicopters drop a  massive new 
steel frame in place. Placing on the corrugated baked enamel  letters was the 
final step.
November 1978 - The new Sign, four stories high, 450-feet long  and weighing 
480,000 lbs., is unveiled on Hollywood’s 75th Anniversary  celebration in 
November 1978 live to a television audience of 60  million.
More 'Hollywood' Highlights -
https://hollywoodsign.org/fast-facts/


----------

